# Teich Heizkabel - Heizband



## Lion (20. Sep. 2017)

hallo,
würde gerne wissen, ob einige Erfahrung haben mit so einem Teichheizkabel ?
Kann ich so ein Heizkabel sofort auf die Folie legen ?
Würde so ein Kabel im Winter bei einer Tiefe von ca. 1,60 bis 1,80 in diesem tiefen Bereich 
eine 4 - 6 Grad Wassertemperatur schaffen?
bringt das ganze ein Vorteil für die Fische ?
  gerne höre ich von Euch.
VG. Leon


----------



## der_odo (21. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Leon,
wie groß ist die Fläche? Wieviel Watt willst du versenken? Läuft dein Filter im Winter durch oder nur Ausströmer im oberen Bereich?


----------



## Lion (21. Sep. 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo Leon,
> wie groß ist die Fläche? Wieviel Watt willst du versenken? Läuft dein Filter im Winter durch oder nur Ausströmer im oberen Bereich?



hallo odo,
Fläche nur ca 2 m x 2 m
Nur Ausströmer läuft im oberen Bereich
wollte nur ca. 130 Watt einsetzen und in diesem Bereich den Fischen etwas gutes tun.
Was denkst Du?
VG. Léon


----------



## Wild (21. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
2m x 2m und 1,6m bis 1,8 m tief??
Was ist das für ein Teich? Poste mal ein Bild.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Limnos (21. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Leon

Damit tust du den Fischen nichts Gutes. Wenn der Teich tief genug ist, wird sich am Grund die Idealtemperatur von 4°C schon einstellen. Solltest du wirklich die Temperatur mit dem Heizkabel erhöhen können, (woran ich bei 130 W zweifle), dann würdest du den Stoffwechsel der Fische erhöhen, was bedeuten könnte, dass die Reserven nicht ausreichen. Auch die Durchlüftung ist eher problematisch, weil sie eine Umwälzung mit sich bringt, die nur der Algenentwicklung zu gute kommt. Auf keinen Fall darf der Ausströmer das 4°C Wasser nach oben reißen. Auch jagst du da bei 80 Tagen und 24 h /tag und 0,30€/kWh ca. 80 € durch die Leitung!
Als lass es besser!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Lion (22. Sep. 2017)

Wild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 2m x 2m und 1,6m bis 1,8 m tief??
> Was ist das für ein Teich? Poste mal ein Bild.
> 
> ...



hallo Norbert,
mein Teich hat ohne den Pflanzenteich/Filter 24000 ltr. und ich wollte, wie geschrieben
nur einen kleinen Teil evtl. mit so einem Heizkabel bestücken.
Mein Gedanke war, dass wenn ich hier in einem Bereich von ca 2x2 Meter etwas Wärme einbringe, dass die Fische sich im Winter hier gezielt aufhalten, ausruhen und somit helfe, dass sie den Winter etwas leichter überstehen.



Limnos schrieb:


> Hallo Leon
> 
> Damit tust du den Fischen nichts Gutes. Wenn der Teich tief genug ist, wird sich am Grund die Idealtemperatur von 4°C schon einstellen.
> Als lass es besser!
> ...



hallo Wolfgang,
man ist ja immer auf der Suche, das ganze noch zu verbessern aber
so wie Du schreibst, so ist es, hat bisher super funktioniert und werde keine Veränderung vornehmen.
Vielen Dank
Léon


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Sep. 2017)

Hei, nee, lass es.
Auch den Filter aus und nicht belüften, damit bringst Du die Schichtung des Wasser durcheinander.
Was besser ist, sind Schilfbündel, in denen Faulgase abtransportiert werden können und Sauerstoffpflanzen, die helfen, Fäulnis zu verhindern.
Zb. Spießmoos blubbert auch im Winter munter vor sich hin. Inwieweit Fische das fressen, weiß ich aber nicht.
Wenn Sauerstoffpflanzen vorhanden sind, Schnee vom Eis kehren, damit sie Licht bekommen.
Eisfreihalter mit Belüftung hat bei mir absolut nix genützt. Das is in einem Jahr trotzdem 40cm dick zugefroren...
Seitdem spare ich mir das.
Ich glaube nicht, das bei Dir das Eis so tief einfriert.
Von daher ist das mit dem Heizkabel Wasser ins Meer tragen.
Die 4 Grad am Teichboden sind für die Fische perfekt, besser gehts garnicht.
Was bei leichtem Frost helfen kann, ist sowas ähnliches wie ein Frühbeetkasten.
Damit das Eis möglichst lange offen bleibt, wegen Faulgasen/Gasaustausch.
Die Dinger machen ganzschön warm, wenn die Sonne scheint und dann wird das Eis an der Stelle nicht so dick.
Also zb. am Teichrand irgendwie Doppelstegplatten anbringen unter denen es dann warm wird.
Wie hart is bei Euch der Winter?
VG Monika


----------



## der_odo (22. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Leon,
130W bringen nix, da bräuchtest du schon deutlich mehr Leistung. Ich würde eher 700-1000W nehmen und dann mit einem Thermostaten die Temperatur regeln.
@die anderen User:
Bei den Fischen handelt es sich um Koi Karpfen und keine europäischen Kaltwasserfische. Gerade importierte Tiere (keine deutschen NZ) benötigen im Winter etwas mehr Unterstützung als eine robuste rote __ Karausche.
In kalten Wintern sind schon ettliche Koi leider ums Leben gekommen und die Goldfische im Nachbarteich haben alles unbeschadet überstanden...bei gleicher Pflege


----------



## Digicat (22. Sep. 2017)

Da unterstelle ich jetzt aber eine mangelnde Konditionierung ... 
EMS ... kommt leider immer noch bei einigen vor.

Koi, außer eventuell Israelis, sind Kaltwasserfest.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Teichfreund77 (22. Sep. 2017)

Kann nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen aber meine Nachbarn haben einige Japan Kois und diese überwintern ohne Heizung seit 20 Jahren.
Ohne größeren Schaden.

LG 
Sven


----------



## der_odo (22. Sep. 2017)

Hallo, 
Koi ist leider nicht gleich Koi. EMS tritt leider bei einigen Koi auch bei guter Konditionierung auf.
Meine waren bestens auf den Winter vorbereitet, der Teich wurde abgedeckt und trotzdem hat ein einzelner Koi EMS Symptome gezeigt und musste in Quarantäne. 
Da kann man vorbereiten und drauf achten wie man will, es kann einen immer erwischen. Und nur weil es 5,10 oder 15 Jahre gut gegangen ist, ist das kein Garant, dass nicht doch etwas passieren kann.


----------



## Digicat (22. Sep. 2017)

Christian du hast vollkommen recht. Man kann in keinen Koi reinschauen ...

Aus meiner Sicht ist aber ein Heizkabel eine Rohr/Schlauch-Heizung und keine effiziente Teich-Heizung. Zur Not kann man so was kurzfristig,_ "wenn schon der Hut brennt"_ machen, aber man sollte eine dauerhafte und effiziente Lösung suchen. Wie auch immer die aussehen mag ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## der_odo (23. Sep. 2017)

Moin,
ja die Bänder sind suboptimal. Wenn z.B. die Temperaturen unter 4 Grad absinken legen sich die Koi ab --- auf die Heizkabel --- und verbrennen sich den Hintern.

Mein Teich wird abgedeckt und der Filter steht in einer großen Einhausung. Mein Versuch:

Das 110er Auslaufrohr gegen Edelstahl tauschen, Gas- Gewächshaus Heizung drunter und das gefilterte Wasser vorwärmen. Es gibt Doppel Druckminderer, sodass man 2 Flaschen anschließen kann. Das sollte dann knapp eine Woche halten und soll nur in der ganz kalten Jahreszeit  (1-2 Monate) verwendet werden. 
Mal schauen, wann mir die Flaschen Schlepperei auf die Nerven geht.


----------



## Mr.DD (24. Sep. 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Und nur weil es 5,10 oder 15 Jahre gut gegangen ist,.....



In der Zeit hast du dann aber soviel Geld gespart (gegenüber das heizen), da kannst du dir auch einen neuen Fisch kaufen oder zwei oder drei


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Sep. 2017)

So kann man das natürlich auch sehen!


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2017)

Sind ja "nur" Fische....
Warum nicht rechtzeitig in die Pfanne .......


----------



## Mr.DD (24. Sep. 2017)

tut jetzt mal nicht so heuchlerisch.... wie die fische aussortiert werden stört euch ja auch nicht...dass die schlechten einfach weggeworfen werden aber wehe einer schreibt mal, dass es nur fische sind


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Sep. 2017)

ich will ganz ehrlich sein, ich gehe gelegentlich auch Angeln. Was ich dabei fange wird auch solange es das Schonmaß hat auch verwertet ( von mir gegessen ). Ich kenne aber viele Angler die gehen nur des Spaßes wegen angeln und werfen sämtliche Fische wieder rein. Das ist für mich Tierquälerei.

Wenn man Fische im Teich hat sollte man schon das Mögliche tun damit es ihnen gut geht. Wobei ich in diesem Fall auf ein Heizkabel auch verzichten würde.


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2017)

Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, sorry.
Meine Fische sind ausschließlich aus Auflösungen von Teichen oder welche die dem betrachtenden Auge nicht bzw. nicht mehr gefallen. Außer der Fisch von Mandy. Dieser ist wohl einer von denen die bei einem Züchter schon in der ersten Sekunde aussortiert wäre. Aber auch er darf wie alle weiterleben bis der natürliche Tod oder aber eine Krankheit sie dahin raft.
Gut die Goldfische welcher keiner haben will gehen als Köderfische weg. Da sonst das ganze System nicht Überleben würde.


----------



## der_odo (24. Sep. 2017)

Naja, bei vielen Koi Besitzern kann man aber bei einem Totalverlust seinen Teich ein paar Jahre lang durchgängig auf 24°C heizen, wenn man nur nach den Kosten geht...
Die Kosten sollten sich wie bei jeden anderen Tier aber zweitrangig sein, egal was die Züchter vorher machen, denn ohne Selektion würde das Geschäft nicht funktionieren... Ich schätze meine Fische so stark, dass ich im Unterhalt auch mehr bezahlen würde, als sie gekostet haben.

Wir Deutschen haben sowieso einen (Spar-) Tick, was Strom angeht. Bloß keine 100kWh pro Jahr zu viel verbrauchen, aber vor der Haustür stehen 2 SUVs....


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen haben sowieso einen (Spar-) Tick, was Strom angeht. Bloß keine 100kWh pro Jahr zu viel verbrauchen, aber vor der Haustür stehen 2 SUVs...


 gilt auch für das Trinkwasser.
Wobei ich auch am überlegen bin ob ich nicht statt dem Aquarienluftsprudler unter der Styroporkappe einfach einen 10 Watt Heizstab unter der Styroporkappe schwimmen lasse. Bis jetzt immer ein Loch im Eis mit der Konstruktion 

Ob nun 10 Watt genutzt werden um die kalte Luft sprudeln zu lassen oder auf Grund von minimaler Heitzleistung ein Loch im Eis bleibt scheint mir erst mal Egal. 
Bin da schon etwas am Überlegen ob ich so was mal probieren soll.


----------



## teichinteressent (24. Sep. 2017)

Mit dem Sprudler sorgst du aber für Sauerstoff im Wasser.

Ich habe Beides am gleichen Punkt, Sprudler und Heizung.
Friert der Sprudler ein, werfe ich die 100W Heizung für ca eine Stunde an, bis das Loch wieder frei ist.
Es macht auch nichts, wenn ein paar Tage alles zugefroren ist.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> 100W Heizung für ca eine Stunde an, bis das Loch wieder frei ist.


Was für eine Heizung ist das ?


----------



## teichinteressent (24. Sep. 2017)

Ich glaube das ist ein Schego-Heizer.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2017)

Ja, in der Art habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt.


----------

